# 
! ,           ?    ?

----------


## Storn



----------

?  , ,  1  -  4  . ()   6  ,      24      ,       ?

----------


## kiry

> ?


5000+5000-cn 5.27  



> 1  -  4  .


,      2 



> 24      ,       ?


 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


    ,           ?        ?

----------


## WSdl

.   +  .
   ,        ,           .         ,    ...       .

----------


## kiry

> ?


     - ...     6  .       .     ?    .

----------

..



> ,    .

----------


## kiry

,    ,    -    ...

----------


## mln

> ,        ,           .         ,    ...


  ,            ......   .

----------


## WSdl

*mln*,   .   ,                 50%       ,          -  ...   .     ,        ,    ,             .    ,           .

----------


## Freya

....    ..   .   ,     ?           ,    .  ,       .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    .  ,       .

----------

- .      ?

----------


## ole_777

,      (),    ,                .    .   2   ,   /   ,    ..  ?

----------

> ,        ,           .


 ,   ? 36   ?       .   - 36   ...  ,   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

**,            36 .         :Smilie:

----------


## Marylena010

. 
  -   ?

----------


## WSdl

,     
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/181677/



> ()        .        (    ).

----------

> **,            36 .


?   ?   ,  ...          .  ,     .       .   .     ...

----------


## stramonium

> 5000+5000-cn 5.27


   8-   ,     .
     .     ,      ..       01.08

  ,       . 
 ,     .

----------


## WSdl

*stramonium*,      ,      ?

----------


## Gala_gl

.5.27     .   5.27  .       :          1  5  ,         30  50   (      )     ,   ,   ,    ,   ,       ( ,  ,  ).  ,    ,                .

    ,       ( )  ,      , 
            . 
       .  ,   :

            ,      ,     ,          

   ,            ,    ,  ,    -  .

 ,            .        40%   .

----------


## zhanna35288

2011  -  - ,    6%             .   - ...   ...      ....       9         ?

----------


## zhanna35288

...     6%           ...    ..??

----------


## Zahadum

.       , ..  01.01.2012.       9 . ,       9 .

----------


## .

,     ....    (), ....       ...      ?

----------


## OksanaAnto

> ,     ....    (), ....       ...      ?


      2012 .     :        ,     .          .    "".   ,    ,   .       .  ,   .    (  ),         .

----------

> *mln*,   .   ,                 50%       ,          -  ...   .     ,        ,    ,             .    ,           .


 
 ,     /        50%  (  "",     ),   -

----------

> 2012 .     :        ,     .          .    "".   ,    ,   .       .  ,   .    (  ),         .


             ?
    ,   -      ,     .     -   ,

----------

> .    "".


,        ,        ? , , ,     6%.   ?

----------


## OksanaAnto

10    .

----------

,     ,             , ...

----------

,    ,   ,   ,          ?  5.27   ?

----------


## OlgaK

?

----------


## E.Maria

...        ,     ????????  :Wow:        ,       ....

----------


## OlgaK

,         -

----------


## E.Maria

> ,         -


 !  :Wow:

----------

,           ....      ..

----------

,        ?

----------


## E.Maria

> ?


!?            !

----------


## petms

> ,        ?


        . ,        ,   ( ,     ),       ,      .., ,    -   .    (    ,   "")   -    .     .     .     -          3 .   -      (,      0,2,   - 0,24, ...)    ,              . ,      .

----------


## OksanaAnto

26  2011 . N 342          :
 45.       10                             ,

----------

,     ,        ?

----------


## Gala_gl

,  :         ,            ,   .           ,    , ,   . 10                     . ..        .         ,   , ..      ,     2011,     "0"
              ,             ,  ""   ,    ,  " "

----------


## E.Maria

> " "


!  :Congratulate:

----------

> , 
>               ,             ,  ""   ,    ,  " "


, ,         ?     ?

----------


## Gala_gl

> , ,         ?     ?


  ,

----------


## annet_re_agent

!  !  :Smilie:     ,   ,  ,  -   !!!   2006 ,  , 5 .     ,    .    ,      ,      (    ,       ,    (   ) .....  .  ......
    ?  ?  ,   !     2500 .  !     (((

----------


## E.Maria

> ?


 :yes:  !       .



> ?


    ... (  ,       ...)        ...



> ,   !


   ,       ,     .

----------


## E.Maria

> 2500 .  !    (((


 ,  ...  .    ,     12500 -    , + .

----------


## Gala_gl

> ,  ...  .    ,     12500 -    , + .


,       ,            ,

----------


## E.Maria

> ,       ,            ,


*Gala_gl*,           ,    !  :Redface:     ,    ...  ...   0,4%,   -     (, , ) -        ?

----------


## Gala_gl

,       : 
            ,       ( 2012        10.02.2012 N 113);
              ;
            ,            ;
       ,       ,                   ,  ,        .
   1 .  ,   ,      ,     (      ).     ,      ,  10       ,       (    ).  .      4-       (  4          10 .)
     ,     http://www.audit-it.ru/news/account/454851.html
     ,  ,      "0".   1  ,    ,    2009,2010,2011  -     ,   .

----------


## E.Maria

> (    ).


 :Wow:  
   .   ... ,     -...     -        ""  -    .

----------


## E.Maria

"     20%   ,     ." 
.... ..      20%???        ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gala_gl

> .   ... ,     -...     -        ""  -    .


,    .        




> "     20%   ,     ."
> .... ..      20%???        ....


    160000 ,

----------


## E.Maria

> 160000 ,


,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## annet_re_agent

(    ).
    ,        1 ...

----------


## annet_re_agent

- 

      ???    -???

----------


## E.Maria

> - 
> 
>       ???    -???


  ...
,  !   ?!      - ,     !

----------


## kiry

*Gala_gl*,  ,      . ,   .
1. "" ?        .
2.              016-94-    ?

----------


## 83

!        ?  ?

----------


## E.Maria

> !        ?  ?


      .

----------


## 83

15 ,     5   ,   ?   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 15 ,     5   ,   ?   ?


   .

----------


## 83

,     .     .?

----------

2500 1 .

----------


## annet_re_agent

,     !



> ...
> ,  !   ?!      - ,     !

----------


## annet_re_agent

?

----------


## 83

?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


. :Big Grin:

----------


## 83

, 10    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , 10    ?


 :yes: 
:    -    ?

----------


## 83

"  ,    " :Big Grin:

----------


## 83

,   30-50

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   30-50


 :yes:

----------


## 83

,       ,    ,       ,   ?

----------


## annet_re_agent

> ,       ,    ,       ,   ?


  ,        01.08.2012

----------


## saigak

> 


,      .

----------


## kiry

> , 10    ?


  . 1, . 3-" -   "

----------


## mln

> ,     /        50%  (  "",     ),   -


     ?    " "  -    ?

----------


## mln

> ?


              60        (. 8 ).

----------


## Gala_gl

> ,


  2013    :   01.11.2012,      2009 ,  2010 ,  2011 ,         ,    "0".

----------


## Gala_gl

> Gala_gl,  ,      . ,   .
> 1. "" ?        .
> 2.              016-94-    ?


,   ,      .
     , 20%-    .  ,    .      ,   .

----------


## kiry

*Gala_gl*, , .   ,   ?

----------


## E.Maria

> ,   ,


  ?  :Wow:   .    ?
    -  :  ,       ,     :   - "2-",    "1-",       "2-"...  ?  :Redface:

----------


## 83

!   .  , ,      ,.      7 ,        1

----------


## E.Maria

> 7


,   ,  



> 1


.

----------


## 83

2 .

----------


## E.Maria

> 2 .


      !  :Smilie:         ,     .  ,  ,        7    - ,   .. )))    - 1  -  )))

----------


## 83

1 ..   30-35    :Wow:   ,   .

----------


## E.Maria

> 1 ..   30-35


    ?!  :Wow: 
  18 000 .  10 !  :Stick Out Tongue:  , , ,       .

----------

> 1 ..   30-35     ,   .


  .   .

----------


## 83



----------


## 83

,  -

----------

.

----------


## 83

?    ?

----------

""" 2500/. .  ,

----------


## 83

?

----------


## E.Maria

> ?


     !  :Wink:            ....

----------


## 83

15 ,       (,   ),   .      ,   .,   ,

----------

. ,       .

----------


## E.Maria

> 


     "" ?
    ?     ""  ,       -      ,    -         :Smilie:    :              ,     .

----------


## 83

,       ,   99%        :Wow:

----------


## 83

[QUOTE=E.Maria;53864939]     "" ?
 ,  ,

----------


## E.Maria

> ,       ,   99%


 !  :Nea:    ?!

----------


## 85

> ,       ,    ,       ,   ?


      .

----------


## 85

. ( )      (-)... ... :Frown:

----------


## 83

> .


85   ,  ?

----------


## Gala_gl

> ?  .    ?


     ,   ,

----------


## mln

> -


 ""  !    .....  .....   ...   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## WSdl

,   2    ,    -   ?       ", "     "   "?

----------


## kiry

""



> ?


      ,    ,     ()      ,         -    ;-     ;  ;   -              .



> - "2-",    "1-",       "2-"...  ?


, . ,     ,       3 ()   4 (),     3     - "     ".

----------


## E.Maria

. ...     ,  ...    .   , ?

----------


## mln

> . ...     ,  ...    .   , ?


      ,       ,  ,    ,       ,  -.       ,  .
 ,       / .      .

----------


## E.Maria

,       , ..        ?!  :Smilie:  -     ...          ( ..) : 
   . 44  V       26.04.2011.  342             10                                      .
   ?

----------


## Gala_gl

,   .      ""   -  .
   19.7.   ()

       ( )  (),           ( )   ,       ( )   ()       ,   ,   19.7.1, 19.7.2, 19.8, 19.19  , -
            ;    -     ;    -       .

  .. 19.4, 19.5, 19.7   .2 . 5.27  .

----------


## mln

> ,       , ..        ?!  -     ...          ( ..) : 
>    . 44  V       26.04.2011.  342             10    ................


*E.Maria*,          ?  http://git61.rostrud.ru/26247/     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> ,   .      ""   -  .


  :yes:

----------


## E.Maria

> ?


 !  :Girl In Love:

----------


## E.Maria

*mln*,         ...    ,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> *mln*,         ...    ,   !


             .5.27     .   5.27  .       :          1  5  ,         30  50   (      )     ,   ,   ,    ,   ,       ( ,  ,  ).  ,    ,                .

===================================
   .         .



!
       557872-5, ,   ,            .     ,              1  2013 .
     , :
)     ;
) ,            20  50 ,            30  90 ,      .
)          ,    2013        . 

      .
              30000  50000    .   100000  300000 .    300.000  500.000   .          .


  .
http://arm.com.ru/otvetstvennost-za-...rabochih-mest/

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> ,   .      ""   -  .


   .      ( ,   )         .
            , ,      .           .       ,        ..     .

    ?    ,   .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> 2 .



  ,     . .       .,        212    342    .        ,     ,   .

 : "  ?"    .

----------


## E.Maria

*prof-kom.ru*, ! 



> 


     .... " " :Smilie:

----------


## svetuochek

,      -   ?

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> ,      -   ?


   .

----------


## svetuochek

> .


  :Frown:            ,   .       ?

----------


## kiry

> .


  -,   " ",   -   ,               .

----------


## kiry

:  -,   " ",   -   ,     **         . ,   - .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> :  -,   " ",   -   ,     **         . ,   - .



   .     ,     ,    .

----------


## mln

> ...


  :Smilie:    ,    ..... +,   ..

----------


## MariaM_115

!     :      ()         3.2.   ,         :
  -   , ..      
  - .
    :     ,  4%.       ?     :           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

...            (         ):




> !     2012  , ,    10.


 Бланк отчета Ф4Ф&#.xls

  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

10  ,    -   7  8    ,  *     ()  * ,       ,    ,  -  ,      .. -  -  ?      ?

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> 10  ,    -   7  8    ,  *     ()  * ,       ,    ,  -  ,      .. -  -  ?      ?


 .     ,    .
      ()  ,        .

----------


## _69

?

----------


## saigak

> 


,   ?
   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  11 -   .
  .

----------


## saigak

> 11 -   .


...    ...




> .


 ...

----------


## mln

> ()         3.2.   ,         :
>   -   , ..      
>   - .
>     :     ,  4%.       ?     :           ?


1.  4%    .
2.  3.2      %   ()    .
3.         50%

----------


## mln

20.11.08  870 "     ,    ,    ,    ,     ()      "

----------

!    -     ,       ,   10              ?

----------


## mln

,           ,      ,         .

----------

> ,         .


 -  ,

----------


## kopeykin

> ,       , ..        ?!  -     ...          ( ..) : 
>    . 44  V       26.04.2011.  342             10                                      .
>    ?



              .        ,   .  ,  ,     .

----------


## kopeykin

> !    -     ,       ,   10              ?


    -           .  ,      .

----------


## kopeykin

> ,   .       ?


   : "    ?".      ,       ,     -   .( ,         ).     -        .

----------


## kopeykin

> 15 ,       (,   ),   .      ,   .,   ,


    -  .
    - : "."    .       -    ,         .

----------


## kopeykin

> .   +  .
>    ,        ,           .         ,    ...       .


     .   ,      ,       . 

     ,          50%     .     -   .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> -    ,         .



     ?         ,      342    .     .   ..

----------


## WSdl

kopeykin,   -  50%    .          100%     .                .

----------


## mln

> ,       342    .


  :yes:        ....

----------


## mln

> 100%     .                .


    ?      ,     .     342,  .

----------


## WSdl

mln,      ?   342    , .   ?                  ,        ,       .      ?         5  .
        ,    ,            ,       ? ,       , .      ,          .
.      ,     .   ,  " = "   .

----------


## mln

> 342    , .   ?                  ,        ,       .      ?         5  .


  ,      ,     , ,       ,    .
          ,  ,       ,

----------


## WSdl

,      ,      .       ,       .    ,    .   . , ,   . ,    . 
        ,   "     ,  50%   ?"     .

----------


## mln

*WSdl*,        ,     :Smilie:     .     ,   ,         %  .
    .

----------


## kopeykin

> ?         ,      342    .     .   ..


   342    .   -         ? ,  ,   -    ,    .

----------


## kopeykin

> ,      ,      .       ,       .    ,    .   . , ,   . ,    .
>         ,   "     ,  50%   ?"     .


       - 50%  100%   ,    .  ,   , "   " -   , .))

----------


## 4

,     .  50  100% ,          100%.        .   , , ,    ?           ?    ?        ,     ? .

----------


## kopeykin

> ,     .  50  100% ,          100%.        .   , , ,    ?           ?    ?        ,     ? .


        302  12.04.2011.

----------


## 4

.  ,    ,   ,     .. ..

----------


## mln

> ,   , "   " -   , .))


    ,   .  , , .........
  ,    ........    2011.

----------


## .

> ,   .


  ,  ,    () 
    ,          :Wink:

----------


## Maraser

,     =      ?

----------


## Maraser

-!     .    ,       .       -     .  ,  - ,     .          ?

----------

> ?


  "-"     5 ,   ,       (     ). 
       ,    ,        .

----------


## mln

> .    ,       .


    ,

----------


## Maraser

!

----------


## irixa2

> 342    , .   ?


   ,      ?    ,    .    ?)

----------


## kopeykin

> ,      ?    ,    .    ?)


     ,           .

----------


## irixa2

> ,           .


!

----------


## KateSims

.  .        : http://www.fontanka.ru/2013/01/04/014/.     ,     ,  .....

----------


## mln

> ,     ,  .....


 590     06.02.2013.,     26.02.2013  http://www.rg.ru/2013/02/15/attestaciya-dok.html

----------


## mln

> -         ?


     ,      590       (),   :
  212                        :
1.	       
2.	   ,          
3.	         *()*       ,  .      ,           
4.	 ,          .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

.    (.. )      .
  ,   ,    .. -     ( )    ,        ..    ,     590.     /    .    -    (, )  ,    ,         -     590 .    ,         ,   ,       ,   590,   (       ,   10   ..).               -  ,    .
   ,     ,  ,   ,      -     .   ,  .      ,     ( 11 ) ,     , : 
-    - 20-30      ,   80-100
-   - 30-50   , .  100-300      90  (     ).
-  300-500 . 
http://arm.com.ru/otvetstvennost-za-...rabochih-mest/

        . , , ,   ,      .

 ,  ,        .      2000-3000 ,  4500-5500   .   .

 .   590       ,          . (   ),  : "    ".

----------


## mln

> ,     ,  ,   ,      -     .   ,  .


 ......
    ,   ,       ,    1  2008 ,           :  3 .   65 . .
"        .       -  ?"      ,    Management Development Group,       . 
"         .    ... "

  "",  ?  ...

----------


## mln

()  21  2013

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> "",  ?  ...


    ,        ,     20   ,    ,          .

    ?
      .      ,    .


..      -     .

----------


## mln

> ,.....


      ,      . ,  2011       ()   2471    ,     801  ( 2010  - 695). 
       -  2,3 ,    -  2,5 ,   ,   ,    , -  6,6 !

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> ...



      ,  ?

----------


## mln

...   , , ....

----------

!
 , - .
         .
        ?    ? 
     -      ...
   ,       ?

----------


## Vami

> ,       ?


 ,         (),      :     "    " (  019/2011) 
      ,  -    ,   ,  , .      -  ,      ,     ,     .

----------

